# G4S & Serco power of arrest?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't give G4S & Serco the power to arrest! Sign the petition!

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petiti...blast&bucket=email-blast-24_10_2017_g4s_blast


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Singed


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Singed


I'm not sure it will do any good but it's too early to burn it Kev :wink2:

Signed!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Intentional typo G, hence the wink.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Intentional typo G, hence the wink.


Sorry mate - missed that

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No apology needed G, you were only following instructions


----------

